# 612 OTA Module



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

My OTA antenna works great when I connect it directly to the back of my HDTV. Whenever I use the OTA input on the back of my 612, the channels will be okay for a few minutes then the signal will be lost. Usually after 10 seconds or so, the signal will reappear. Has anyone had problems with the OTA input on the 612? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

I ave not heard of any issue with the OTA on the 612 receiver, but it could definitely be the OTA module having an issue in the receiver. If you would like to start a private message with the phone number and 4 digit security code I will be happy to assist you with resolving this issue.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

We had major OTA problems with our 625 and 722's. Time and time again no matter how much proof I provided, I was told it was all on my end, so I got a top of the line antenna with clean cable directly to the modules. Still no better even though all the TV's themselves show 100% signal on all channels. Then we got a Hopper system and with the same antenna and cabling now routed through a modulator system we get 100% on all channels. A neighbor with a 722k and line of sight to the transmission towers has the same problems I did. So yes, there are OTA tuner problems with the 6xx and 7xx series and if "no body has still heard of it" after all this time, it'll never be fixed.

I did expect the worst with the HwS UBS OTA modules, but to my surprise and delight it's working great. Although, the software just doesn't work well with early/late timer settings.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I had an OTA tuner failure on my ViP622. Replacing the unit under the DHPP fixed it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While tuner technology has been constantly improving for the OTA digital broadcast reception... I'm not aware of any specific defect in older Dish receivers. You could certainly have a failure in play, though.... and the newer models do have better OTA tuners. If you have the option to upgrade to a newer setup, you'll be happier all around... but if not, a replacement for the model you have ought to get you back to normal if that is your problem, which it sounds to be likely.


----------

